# M&P9c Report



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Let me tell you I am in love with this little gun. First M&P I have fired and it already has me looking for a full size. This gun is going to be my sole carry gun.

The trigger was not bad seems a little heavy and is a little gritty on take up. Put 150 rounds of 115g Blazer Brass and 50 rounds of 115g Hornaday Critical Defense down range. The Hornaday was about the only defense round they had in stock and I was a little curious about it anyways. Gun functioned flawless. Recoil is extremely managable. In fact I thought with the size of the M&P9c it would have a little snap but the recoil for me was hardly noticable. Fired a few reloads that were 147g HP and they had a little more push to the palm of the hand but not bad.

Accuracy was good. Considering my limited shooting history, I thought it did very well. Was able to place nice groups from 7 yards. Groups started out low and right but as I got use to the trigger they started coming back on center. Finally got to about 4" groups. Let another guy at the range fire it and he was able to do sub 2" groups at 7 yards. He is a much better shot than I.

Also with lots of draw practice the swiping of the thumb safety has become second nature. I now catch myself swiping the safety on my other guns that don't have them.

Any questions you may have please post.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice shooting. I have the M&P9 full size and love it. Don't worry about the gritty trigger, that's a standard "feature" on a brand new M&P. It will smooth out after another couple hundred pulls.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Nice shooting. I have the M&P9 full size and love it. Don't worry about the gritty trigger, that's a standard "feature" on a brand new M&P. It will smooth out after another couple hundred pulls.


Thank you, One other thing I forgot to mention is when I first started firing the gun I was placing my finger to high on the trigger. This would cause the trigger safety to catch ant release harshly. Noticed this during the range session but truly did not realize what was causing it until later when I was dry firing at home. It did not happen on every shot but it was frequent enough that I thought I forgot to oil something or the trigger was going to need alot of work to smooth out.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Great gun. Also my primary (sans thumb safety).

The trigger will get better with time. You can also do it a lot of good with a little fine-grit sand-paper, if you're a tinkerer, and at worst, a trigger job is cheap... $65-80.

www.burwellgunsmithing.com

Dan did my competition gun, and is the best in the business. Just let him know it will be fore carry. He'll keep the weight up, but smooth out all the grit, and define the reset to a nice crisp snap.

Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Great gun. Also my primary (sans thumb safety).
> 
> The trigger will get better with time. You can also do it a lot of good with a little fine-grit sand-paper, if you're a tinkerer, and at worst, a trigger job is cheap... $65-80.
> 
> ...


Ya, I have been ogling Dan's work on the website for a while. I have been registered on MP-Pistol.com since August. Which was the first time I handled an M&P.

I would really like to get mine stippled and may end up doing a trigger job but I plan to put a ton more rounds down range first and see how it works out.


----------

